# I finally tried Durian



## GB (May 10, 2010)

I have been curious about durian for a number of years now, but have never had the opportunity to try it until recently. There is an Asian market near my office and not only do they sell fresh durian, but they also sell all sorts of prepared durian products. The fresh durian was a bit intimidating and expensive so I decided to get a durian iced treat (basically durian ice cream). Well I bought that a few months ago, but did not get up the nerve to try it until this weekend. The interesting thing though is that on Friday there was a box of durian cream filled chocolates in the kitchen at the office. I figured what better way to try something like that then with chocolate?

The chocolates did not have a smell. For those not familiar with durian, it supposedly smells horrible, so much so that in many public places in Asia it is forbidden. The chocolate was not bad. the durian cream had a definite flavor that was not too subtle. I can not say I enjoyed it, but it was not horrible either. I ate one piece and had no desire for a second one. 

Well once I tried the chocolate I was feeling brave enough to try the ice cream. It was much different than the chocolate. The smell was pretty intense. I would say the description that I hear most when durian is mentioned is the most accurate, that being of dirty socks (times 10). it was a very unpleasant and pervasive smell. The taste, however, was not horrible. I would say it is probably an acquired taste, but it would not take much to acquire it. There is really nothing I can compare it to, but it was sweet and fruity. My kids actually loved it and never even mentioned the odor. 

So I am glad I finally tried it and I can happily live the rest of my life without ever having to eat it again.


----------



## ChefJune (May 10, 2010)

I actually tried the fruit, itself. The smell was so overpowering for me that I'm not sure I even really tasted the fruit.  It was okay, but certainly not compelling like a perfectly ripe peach.


----------



## Robo410 (May 10, 2010)

I like stinky cheese, I could probably tolerate or like durian.


----------



## GB (May 10, 2010)

I think if I grew up with durian I probably would like it a lot more. Being introduced to it at this age though made it more difficult for me to appreciate it I think.


----------



## GB (May 10, 2010)

I am sure you could at least tolerate it Robo. I love some stinky cheeses and I think it is safe to say, for me at least, that durian is not as stinky as some of those. Of course, the fresh durian could and probably is much more pungent than what I had so maybe it could be worse.


----------



## ChefJune (May 10, 2010)

Robo410 said:


> I like stinky cheese, I could probably tolerate or like durian.


 
I like stinky cheese, Robo. Durian is in a class by itself.


----------



## qmax (May 10, 2010)

I don't find durian unpleasent at all.  Creamy texture, with a a flavor that is both floral and onion.


----------



## jennyema (May 10, 2010)

We were lucky enough to be friendly with the family that owned a fabulous vietnamese restaurant in NYC.  When we ate at the bar, they would "treat" us with all kinds of delicacies and dare us with hot peppers.

So I have had durian a few times.  To me, the smell is like gasoline-soaked garbage.  Pretty unpleasant.  But the fruit itself is creamy and rather nice.

I personally don't think I'd buy it for myself ever, but its something to try if offered.


----------



## GB (May 10, 2010)

jennyema said:


> I personally don't think I'd buy it for myself ever, but its something to try if offered.


That is exactly how I feel now Jenny.


----------



## Kayelle (May 10, 2010)

I once walked by a stand selling the stuff in San Francisco's Chinatown. OMG the smell was putrid!!  Makes me wonder who was the first person to ever eat it, and why?  Brings to mind our "friend" with the rotten egg sandwich.


----------



## Neatahwanta (May 10, 2010)

My wife and I have tried it a few times, and it is not our cup of tea.  The smell I get is "something on the ground in a barnyard" if you know what I mean.  After that smell, my taste buds go into the defensive mode: I can't recall remembering what it tastes like.  Bourdain is always claiming its like a stinky cheese, but I'm not getting that at all (and I've had some funky cheeses in Toulouse).


----------



## larry_stewart (May 10, 2010)

Welcome to the club 
Tried it a few months ago ( i think i posted my experience here)
Aside from the obvious smell, taste ...
My favorite part of my whole experience was seeing my mailman in front of my house, all the boxes out of his truck on the street, as he searched for mine ( the durian).  He explained that normally im his last stop, but he made an exception just to get rid of the " rotten fruit" that I had delivered to my house.  I hid it in the garage, and even without opening it yet, my wife and 2 kids all had the same reaction when they came home "  what smells in here"  .so u can imagine how much it smelled when i finally cut it open.

Anyway, Im always game to try new things.  Since I dont eat meat, I cant be as adventurous as Andrew Zimmern ,  But I think the durian was about as adventurous as vegetarian can get.


----------



## Neatahwanta (May 10, 2010)

larry_stewart said:


> Since I dont eat meat, I cant be as adventurous as Andrew Zimmern , But I think the durian was about as adventurous as vegetarian can get.


 
Mr. Zimmern would be proud: he's tried durian on his show at least 2 times I've seen, and both times he couldn't stand the stuff.

Were the neighborhood dogs attracted or repelled when the mailman was carrying the durian?


----------



## larry_stewart (May 11, 2010)

Neatahwanta said:


> Were the neighborhood dogs attracted or repelled when the mailman was carrying the durian?



Actually,  Having spent a fortune to get this thing shipped to me, and obviously not liking it too much, I didnt want it to completely go to waste, so i put it outside for the animals.  It went completely untouched for months, but, the raccoon that ate 6 of my chickens hasnt been back since I put it out.  Maybe its a natural raccoon repellent


----------



## mollyanne (May 11, 2010)

...haha, larry. 

So, would you all liken this to limburger cheese? Seriously, does ANYbody like limburger cheese?


----------



## Kayelle (May 13, 2010)

OMG....... I *love *Limburger cheese, Mollyanne!!  My German daddy and I would feast on it when I was a kid, while my Irish mama threatened to through us outa the house.  Now, I like the Limburger that comes in a little white jar at the grocery store.  It's nice that the jar keeps its "perfume" from leaking out. 

Once you develop a taste for Limburger, it no longer smells.

Duran smells nothing like Limburger.


----------

